# What is this white stuff all over my yard?



## gruntman (Sep 19, 2008)

I live in Boston. I have this white stuff every year that grows all over the dirt in my yard (between the grass). It just rained and its everywhere. 

Can anyone tell me what this is and how I get rid of it?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't tell you what it is, but we've had a wet summer here and I'm seeing what seems to be the same thing in my yard. I'm assuming it's a fungus of some sort.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like Dog-Barf slime mold. Sometimes I get it in yellow/orange/black and it fades to white.

Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> Looks like Dog-Barf slime mold. Sometimes I get it in yellow/orange/black and it fades to white.
> 
> Perfectly normal, perfectly healthy.


 
I thought: you MUST be joking, but NO!:laughing:


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I had this in my yard this morning as well. I had it removed with a bulldozer.

I should probably mention that I was having my yard graded. You may not need a bulldozer. :laughing:

Seriously, it is probably just a slime mold of some sort. It's just eating wet dead stuff in your lawn, no harm to the grass. If we get some dry weather it will clear up on its own. You can sweep it off the leaves if it bothers you.


----------



## gruntman (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks - it disappeared when the sun hit it. I'll put away the gasoline.


----------

